# Angeln in Beinheim und Seltz (Beinheim ausverkauft?)



## Münzi09 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

habe soeben in Beinheim (Tabak Shop) angerufen wegen einer Tageskarte und habe mitgeteilt bekommen das es dieses Jahr keine Tageskarten mehr gibt.Meine Frage währe nun: gibt es überhaubt keine Tageskarten für Beinheim mehr? auch nicht in einem anderen Beinheimer Laden ?

Gibt es für Seltz noch Karten? weiß jemand ob mann mit einer französischen Karte auch irgendwo in Deutschland angeln kann (Plittersdorf,Au am Rhein)Neuburgweieretc...)??


----------



## west1 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Beinheim und Seltz (Beinheim ausverkauft?)*



Münzi09 schrieb:


> Gibt es für Seltz noch Karten?


#c



> weiß jemand ob mann mit einer französischen Karte auch irgendwo in Deutschland angeln kann (Plittersdorf,Au am Rhein)Neuburgweieretc...)??


Darf man mit Sicherheit nicht!


----------



## massiv83 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Beinheim und Seltz (Beinheim ausverkauft?)*

Hi,
komisch das es keine karten mehr gibt,also soviel ich weiss gibt es zumindest Tageskarten das ganze jahr,auf jeden fall in Seltz...


Nein in Deutschland kannst damit nirgends angeln,ist auch gut so,da bräuchtest sonst nochmal extra ne karte um den Rheindamm zu befahren..........

Wenn du jetzt angeln gehen willst empfehl ich dir auf Rapfen,die beissen im moment wie verrückt...


----------



## fluefiske (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Beinheim und Seltz (Beinheim ausverkauft?)*

Hallo !
Für Seltz gibt es nur im Juli und August keine Karten.Fahre nächste Woche mal wieder hin.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Münzi09 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Beinheim und Seltz (Beinheim ausverkauft?)*

werde es wenn es in Beinheim nicht klappt mal in Seltz probieren.
Und nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall die Fischrprüfung machen,so das ich in Deutschland auch mal angeln gehen kann für 3-4 Stunden.So lohnt es sich nur wenn ich den ganzen Tag mal Zeit hätte mit der Tageskarte.Jahreskarte lohnt sich ja auch nicht mehr für die 3 Monate die noch bleiben.


----------

